#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-15
<Kilos> hello africa
<Kilos> hi lin
<lin> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi ibr4him2011
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<ibr4him2011> hi kilos
<ibr4him2011> and thx
<Kilos> where are you ibr4him2011
<ibr4him2011> i'm in cameroon
<Kilos> im in south africa
<Kilos> oh good did you read my mail?
<Kilos> hehe
<ibr4him2011> the one you sent to our loco-team?
<ibr4him2011> mailing list?
<Kilos> yes
<ibr4him2011> yes
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> we  are battling to find all the locos so i decided to try via the lists
<ibr4him2011> i really think it's a good idea
<ibr4him2011> i wiil try to find some members
<ibr4him2011> have a nice day
<Kilos> ty very much
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> wb elacheche
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> How are you today Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty elacheche  and you?
<Kilos> got 2 more cameroonians that visit here now
<elacheche> I'm sleepy :( .. cool :) good job Kilos
<Kilos> you rested the whole weekend
<elacheche> l000l.. I didn't :)
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> You forgot! I have exams!
<Kilos> oh yes, how did it go?
<Kilos> i want 60% and up
<elacheche> Exactly as I told you :D "need a perfect luck".. Apparently luck was sleeping yesterday morning.. :) :D
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> no man, you mustnt rely on luck, you must study harder
<elacheche> That was my last exam day for this year.. Hope that I pass it :)
<Kilos> good luck
<elacheche> :) thanks
<Kilos> morning lunapersa
<lunapersa> Morning Kilos
<lunapersa> xD
<Kilos> :D
<lunapersa> how are you ?
<Kilos> i am well ty, and you?
<lunapersa> fine xD
<Kilos> if cheche doesnt pass hit him for me please
<lunapersa> ok
<elacheche> :)
<lunapersa> i will send to him an sms
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> ^_^
<lunapersa> ?
<lunapersa> :/
<elacheche> pass = réussir :)
<lunapersa> -_-
<Kilos> lunapersa  what board is the TB?
<elacheche> TB?
<Kilos> read those mails from valerie elacheche
<elacheche> Where?! :o What mails?
<Kilos> ill forward
<Kilos> did you get it?
<elacheche> yep Kilos.. lunapersa have nothing to do with that BTW :D You still confused between CC and LC?
<Kilos> i forget ma
<Kilos> but who is the TB
<elacheche> I still don't understandwhat is a TB
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> as a representative TB means what?
<Kilos> maybe i must unsubscribe, these things mess with my head
<elacheche> x) think that you send me an other email :D I have no line with this phrase in it :D
<elacheche> Any way.. No idea what is a TB x(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you must follow the links
<Kilos> maybe TB is tough boy
<elacheche> Ubuntu Ubuntu Technical Board (TB) member
<elacheche> Ubuntu Technical Board (TB) member
<Kilos> aha ty
<elacheche> I tracked that guy x) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stgraber
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> Kilos, meet Na3iL :) one of our youngest members in utn :)
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Na3iL> hey elacheche , Kilos
<Na3iL> thank you ^^
<Kilos> have you had a look at our rite?
<Kilos> site
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Na3iL> am checking it right now thanks
<Kilos> yw
<elacheche> Na3iL, Kilos is the founder of the African Team :)
<Na3iL> nice to meet u Kilos I hope that I'll be a little helpful in this team
<Kilos> great ty Na3iL  nice to meet you as well
<Kilos> the main aim here is to unite all ubuntu users in africa, so the only real work is finding them all
<Kilos> all linux users actually
<ariabbas> .
<elacheche> o/ ariabbas
<Kilos> lol i like the way he joins with a .
<ariabbas> :-D
<Kilos> hi slystone  hows france?
<Kilos> we are freezing here
<slystone> Hi! We'll talk later, I'm not at home. ;)
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-16
<Kilos> morning all
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> morning ariabbas
<ariabbas> mornig Kilos ;-)
<Kilos> :)
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche  philipballew
<Kilos> QA  hi
<QA> salut
<philipballew> Kilos, hola mate
<Kilos> elacheche  where is your new guy?
<Kilos> lotsa work for him
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked
<elacheche> I'll look at him :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Kilos> when he has nothing to do can he join the mailing lists of the missing locos please
<Kilos> QA  google wiki for ubuntu-africa
<QA> Kilos: "Ubuntu (philosophy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy) :: "Ubuntu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu :: "Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system) :: "Ubuntu Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Party :: "Kilos - Ubu…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> QA  google ubuntu-africa
<QA> Kilos: "Ubuntu Africa" http://ubafrica.org/ :: "Ubuntu (philosophy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy) :: "I am, because of you: Further reading on Ubuntu | TED Blog" http://blog.ted.com/further-reading-on-ubuntu/ :: "About Ubuntu | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu :: "The Ubuntu spirit in African communities" http://www.coe.int/t/dg4/cultureheritage/culture/…
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> i cant find the wiki page neo made that shows the missing teams
<Kilos> grrrr
<elacheche> hold on
<Kilos> no rush
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams#Ubuntu_African_Teams
<Kilos> ty my cheche
<elacheche> :)
<inetpro> it is not inside oom Kilos, it's on top... just look at the topic
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ty inetpro
<Neo31> hello world :)
<Neo31> i'm back
<Kilos> hi Neo31  wb
<Neo31> what's up ko
<Neo31> Kilos,
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> how r u doing
<Kilos> well we are planning a meeting next month after your fast is over
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<elacheche> Neo31, believe me or not.. 2 hours ago I was thinking about you :)
<Kilos> why have you been so scarce
<Neo31> loool i7chim elacheche
<Kilos> eish elacheche  so slow,
<Neo31> i will tell luna
<Neo31> rofl
<Kilos> your telepathy sucks
<Neo31> im good too Kilos :)
<Neo31> glade things are going forward Kilos :)
<elacheche> x)
<Kilos> well some of us dont disapear for a month at a time
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> i know u don't Kilos :p
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> sry :p
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> we forgive you
<elacheche> Should go have launch, see you later
<Kilos> ok
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> great
<Neo31> Kilos, have forgiven me
<Kilos> yes of course
<Neo31> now i can disappear again for few hours :p
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> ty Kilos ^_^
<Kilos> few hours not days/weeks/months
<Neo31> yeah yeah
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> just kidding :p
<Neo31> aya i should do somework today
<Neo31> c u later :)
<Kilos> ok be good
<Neo31> u 2
<Kilos> always
 * Neo31 is happy to see some friends on irc :)
<Kilos> your youngest tn member also came here
<Neo31> yep i was gonna tell u about him
<Neo31> Na3iL,
<Kilos> now hiding because he is scared we will make him work
<Neo31> loool
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> btw he's not the youngest anymore
<Kilos> oh then bring the youngest as well
<Neo31> i mean he's now at university and he's a president of a local Linux and FOSS club also now :)
<Kilos> aha
<Neo31> younger members will join soon for sure
<Neo31> (and yes it's holidays soon, make him work hard)
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> hey :D Neo31 , Kilos
<Neo31> Na3iL, u have holidays right ?
<Na3iL> yup :D finally
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> nja7t ?
<Na3iL> résultat le 25 nchallah :D
<Neo31> ok great
<Neo31> 25 june Na3iL will be available Kilos ^_^
<Neo31> heha333
<Neo31> xD
<Na3iL> xDD
<Na3iL> hahahaha indeeed
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Neo31> Na3iL, kan ma tjibech moyenne behia w tanja7 bach n3a9bouk
<Neo31> if u get bad results you will be punished and spend the whole summer studying
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> hahahaha xD don't worry
 * QA going down for a kernel update.. wbb in a jiffy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> QA  wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-17
<Kilos> hello africa
<elacheche_anis> Hey Kilos :) see you in minutes with elacheche :D :p
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> meeting tonight
<elacheche> what meeting?
<elacheche> Kilos, ?
<Kilos> lemme check
<Kilos> wb Neo31
<Kilos> elacheche  14:00 - 15:00    Ubuntu Membership Board Meeting #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net
<Neo31> morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> morning slystone
<elacheche> Kilos, no condidates for today's meeting
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> but im here anyway
<elacheche> Yep.. But no meeting for today.. → Our Rules: Add your wiki page to the meeting agenda at least 24 hours ahead of the meeting
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> I'll just send an email about this to remind everybody that we should have a meeting today.. But as there is no condidates so no meeting :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> oh maybe some dont have calenders setup
<slystone> Morning Kilos!
<slystone> Ohai! *
<elacheche> o/ slystone
<Kilos> all good in france?
<slystone> \o elacheche
<slystone> Kilos: Except a broken heart, yes
<Kilos> oh no what happened?
<slystone> Hum, love sucks?
<slystone> I'll stick to my computer next time. :3
<Kilos> been there, done that
<Kilos> yeah safer
<slystone> How about you?
<Kilos> im good ty, just we in winter here now so kinda cold
<slystone> Plenty of sun here! :)
<Kilos> oh we have sun but wind from the mountains that had snow have dropped the day temp to 15°c
<elacheche> stickyboy, France?
<Kilos> haha tab incomplete
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-18
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<ariabbas> ;-) Kilos
<Kilos> :)
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> wassup
<Kilos> not much
<Kilos> too cold to think
<Kilos> the namibia rugby team beat tunisia and they a bunch of farmers
<elacheche> l000000l.. I'm a not a sport guys x) So I have no idea what are you talking about :D
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> sigh
<Kilos> what?
<elacheche> it's boring x)
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-19
<Kilos> morning africa
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<lunapersa> hi elacheche Kilos :D
<Kilos> how do you get past the thirst
<Kilos> hello lunapersa
<elacheche> hey Kilos.. I didn't feel thirst yesterday :) :D
<Kilos> wow all day with nothing to drink
<Kilos> you think stopping coffee helped
<elacheche> Stopping coffee helped me to be calmer.. It's very easy to get angry after few days from stopping coffee.. I stopped it 2 weeks ago, so I'm calmer than the few first days after that
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> dont start again
<lunapersa> +1
<elacheche> Can't x) I'm not living in my universe right now :D I'm like an alien.. Cant feel my self in this universe x)
<lunapersa> :o
<Kilos> man it will just get better
<Kilos> dont let something like coffee mix your head up
<Kilos> you not supposed to feel yourself anyway
<Kilos> thats why we invented women
<inetpro> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<Kilos> QA  coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> elacheche  cyber coffee has no side effects
<elacheche> The name only makes my brain need it, that cause headache x)
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> <Kilos> thats why we invented women → Nice one x)
<elacheche> o/ inetpro :)
<Kilos> you are a coffee druggy
<inetpro> oops... did inetpro even greet anyone in here?
<elacheche> yep :)
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> hello inetpro
<elacheche> it's ok :) morning inetpro :)
<Kilos> lunapersa  you need to tighten the reins on our cheche
<QA> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<inetpro> QA: dankie
<QA> Dis n groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: it doesn't work for me
<Kilos> what?
 * inetpro needs the real thing
<Kilos> oh ya
<lunapersa> Kilos :(
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-20
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> QA  hi
<QA> hola
<elacheche_anis> o/ Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche_anis  ty for taking that over
<elacheche_anis> I told you that I'll do it if no one will :) I try always to keep my word :)
<Kilos> good man
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Kilos> but that still means no more coffee
<elacheche_anis> l00000l x)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-21
<Kilos> morning africa
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> .
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi melodie_  lunapersa  elacheche_anis
<melodie_> hello Kilos !
<melodie_> Kilos what's new here?
<Kilos> not much girl, and there by you?
<Kilos> too cold here to be really active
<melodie_> how come, is that the cold season now in za?
<melodie_> here lots
<Kilos> yeah we get to freezing at night
<melodie_> I debugged zram-config (script to load and configure the zram module and gain some virtual memory)
<Kilos> oh i trie3d that once
<melodie_> the mailing list for Bento Openbox dev is restarted, on freelists
<Kilos> tried
<melodie_> well in Vivid there is an issue and I found the source of the problem
<Kilos> well done
<melodie_> I just posted now on my bug report
<melodie_> sure, hopefully they'll fix it soon enough!
<melodie_> well here easy : I blacklisted the zram module and reinstalled zram-config:
<melodie_> did "sudo systemctl enable zram-config" and "sudo systemctl start zram-config" and now it works right!
<Kilos> great
<melodie_> I mean I blacklisted it some time ago already, it has to be done prior, and eventually reboot, or else:
<melodie_> sudo swapoff /dev/zram0
<melodie_> sudo rmmod zram0
<melodie_> then blacklist, then you can install and do the rest.
<melodie_> else:
<melodie_> the ml for bento dev
<melodie_> the gitlab place too
<Kilos> you got too much energy
<Kilos> but keep it up
<melodie_> https://gitlab.com/bento-openbox/openbox-control-center
<melodie_> now I need to learn to use it the right way
<melodie_> little bit by little bit
<melodie_> and I need to find clients for my activity because it's starting to lack money seriously here :D
<Kilos> you are doing great, dont be impatient
<melodie_> and there is a buddy who started a mind map for the project so now I need to learn how to use freemind
<Kilos> lol
<melodie_> I just installed the doc packages because I didn't have them
<melodie_> yes, that's the least I can do, I don't code and while he does and is willing to start the openbox control center project, I need to do a map of the items to be linked together for this project
<Kilos> i want to try openbox over a kubuntu install sometime
<melodie_> the other way around would be easier
<melodie_> I think
<Kilos> nono i already have kde installed
<melodie_> in Bento Openbox you can install whatever kde packages you want
<melodie_> you also have Bento Openbox installed, right?
<Kilos> yes on other machine
<melodie_> so there you can install any Kde apps, they will fit in
<Kilos> thats a 32 bit machine, i want to see what openbox does here on a 64bit
<melodie_> you can install openbox in kubuntu of course, but you will have to type this in the konsole:
<melodie_> openbox --replace &
<melodie_> then you will have to ensure the kubuntu distro keeps it that way in next sessions
<Kilos> it is in the repos so ill use synaptic to do it
<melodie_> and see if you can login with the "kde-openbox" session
<Kilos> then you can just choose when you boot
<melodie_> I don't know if openbox still fits in Kubuntu easily
<melodie_> does it work or not, if you try, then tell me?
<Kilos> its in the repos so ill try it and see
<melodie_> ok
<Kilos> i will ell you
<melodie_> fine
<melodie_> :)
<Kilos> i just dont know the size of the openbox downloads so have to do it after midnight
<melodie_> this is very small, provided you check your /etc/apt.conf.d/99synaptic file
<melodie_> Kilos you need it to be set this way:
<melodie_> APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<melodie_> I mean:
<melodie_> in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<Kilos> synaptic package manager should sort all that automatically
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> if it doesnt work ill shout for you
<melodie_> it default installs all recommands
<melodie_> if you setup a 99synaptic file the way I just have shown you it won't install recommands by default
<Kilos> but i really like the kde ui so no rush
<melodie_> most of the time they are not needed.
<melodie_> it will just allow you to have openbox window borders, and lighten slighly the session
<Kilos> ive just learned where to find everything on kde so the openbox thing is an experiment
<melodie_> :)
<Kilos> lol
<melodie_> :)
<Kilos> i take long to learn new things
<Kilos> but with openbox on a working kubuntu install my chat clients will still all be setup
<Kilos> and my thunderbird mail client
<Kilos> so less work to set everything up
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hello Kilos
<Na3iL> hru?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> you been here before?
<Kilos> i forget nicks
<Na3iL> yup am the youngest member in u-tn
<Na3iL> :P
<Na3iL> u forget me?
<Kilos> lol i forget everyone unless they nag me every day
<Kilos> oh yes
<Na3iL> hahahaha :D
<Na3iL> cool x)
<Kilos> you nearly ready to start working
<Kilos> 23rd i think you said you on holidys
<Kilos> holidays
<Na3iL> yup :D
<Na3iL> is there any thing I can help with in this team :D
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> yes lots
<Na3iL> cool :D
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> if you look there you will see half the teams are still listed as missing
<Na3iL> I noticed that, I noticed also that the design of the wiki not good..
<Kilos> they need to be found via the loco info and emailed directly
<Na3iL> I mean we should put there more informations about the team..
<Kilos> fight with neo he did it
<Na3iL> lol xD I'll see how I can modify on it..
<Kilos> you are welcome to improve anything
<Na3iL> by the way we'd our logo?
<Na3iL> thanks ^_^
<Kilos> once you start looking for the missing teams you can get to their contact peeps from
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Na3iL> ok understood :)
<Kilos> nice to have some help
<Kilos> :D
<Na3iL> :D I'll see how to contact the missing loco teams and talk with them :D
<Kilos> great ty
<Na3iL> than, I'll see how I can modify the home page of the wiki of the team :D
<Na3iL> you are welcome anytime
<Kilos> some take days to answer
<Kilos> dont forget to invite them here and try get them to stay here
<Kilos> also advertise http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Na3iL> I hope that they'll answer instantly
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> yup I'll bring them all here x)
<Kilos> good :)
<Kilos> we need to grow
<Kilos> wb elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> o/ Kilos
<elacheche_anis> just checking my servers before breaking my fast :)
<elacheche_anis> what about you?
<Na3iL> o/ elacheche_anis sorry coz I wasn't able to connect..
<Na3iL> is there any log for the meeting
<melodie_> good evening
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-20
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi CraigZim elacheche MarwenDo Na3iL theShirbiny urbanslug WaVeR Tribaal daker acetakwas cyrilb ongolaBoy and others i missed
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> no power from dakrtime till now
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> darktime
<cyrilb> Kilos: why do you notify everyone?
<Kilos> to check if you all still alive
<Kilos> ive been rather busy so havent chatted much lately
<CraigZim> hi Kilos
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos :D Hello Africa
<elacheche> Hello Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-21
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi Na3iL elacheche CraigZim
<Na3iL> Good morning Kilos
<CraigZim> Morning Kilos elacheche Na3iL and all
<Na3iL> morning CraigZim elacheche
<elacheche> Hello Africa!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Na3iL> \o/ elacheche
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos , how are you doing ?
<elacheche> Yo MarwenDo :)
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche :D
<Kilos> sorry marwas busy outside
<Kilos> im ok ty and you
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-22
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<pavlushka> where's QA?
<Na3iL> Good morning Africa
<elacheche_anis> Morning Africca!
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-23
<Kilos> ha
<CraigZim> ha ha
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos hello Africa
<elacheche> hello
<elacheche> !
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Did you got my private message?
<elacheche> yesterday
<Kilos> yes ty about the email?
<elacheche> yep
<Kilos> i answered in the pm as well i think
<Kilos>  mage
#ubuntu-africa 2017-06-20
<craigz> My its quiet
#ubuntu-africa 2017-06-21
<theShirbiny> elacheche: o/
<elacheche> o/ theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> elacheche: pm
<Kilos-> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2018-06-18
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2018-06-22
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2018-06-23
<Tim777z> Good Evening
